
Microsoft Is Backporting WSL2 to Their Windows 10 2019 Releases - cheph
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Windows-10-WSL2-Backport
======
cheph
IMO something went horribly wrong somewhere for this to have to happen. Where
I work we have some years old version of Windows 10 also that does not support
some basic stuff. Really suboptimal outcome.

